
Google Spent Years on a Plan Dominating $830B Industry and Nobody Noticed - partingshots
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/google-spent-years-on-a-secret-plan-to-dominate-this-830-billion-industry-nobody-even-noticed.html
======
mtmail
Slightly click bait title. "It's the travel and hospitality industry."

